# LED signal lights



## High Jingo (May 21, 2015)

I would like to put front and rear Led signal/brake/four way flashers on my Grizzly 700. I know that in a lot of States you can ride on streets, so am wondering what would work as to switch and lights without being to Gaudy. All suggestions and pics greatly appreciated.


----------

